# Convert a console to tiller



## imjohnnykelley (Dec 30, 2017)

How hard is it to do that? Have a good deal on a good motor that is console, but my boat is tiller, and I am not looking to change that. It is a cheap easy thing to do? Can you "engineer" it to work in a different way than it would have been originally if doing it the "right" way is expensive? My though was bolting on a tiller to steer, but making a small mount for throttle and all that to control speed. Don't know if any of this is doable or worth it. Just figured I would ask!


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 30, 2017)

My boat is a console and I think I would prefer a tiller. I have thought about it and it seems to me that you just tear all the console stuff out. Make sure of course that the transom and boat will accommodate a tiller ok. Why have the throttle on the tiller separate, that would be a mistake. My console motor runs good but if I were to replace it, I would definitely go for a tiller. Some boats are rated differently (HP wise) for a tiller, meaning less HP capacity than the console.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 30, 2017)

Depends on the engine. Some are easy to convert and some are not. Your question was wayyyyy too generic to answer.


----------



## Scott F (Dec 30, 2017)

I had my tiller motor converted to a console. I know my boat dealer has leftover tillers (like mine) that were removed from customers boats. Call boat dealers (give them the make and model) and find out if they have any. I'm sure, if they have any, they'd be cheaper than buying a new one.


----------



## imjohnnykelley (Dec 31, 2017)

Pappy said:


> Depends on the engine. Some are easy to convert and some are not. Your question was wayyyyy too generic to answer.



Sorry man, new to the forum and didn't know how in depth to go. My boat is rated up to a 50hp, but I want it light so it can go in skinny water, so I am looking at a 25 hp for it. So size isn't a problem. I am gutting and building it out so it will be set up for tiller. This is a link to the one I was looking at converting:

https://lakeland.craigslist.org/bpo/d/1999-johnson-motor/6439507895.html

Just didn't know if it was something that I should even consider or if it is a waste. Thanks for any thoughts.

Johnny


----------



## Bob9863 (Dec 31, 2017)

My initial thoughts on that motor, its not worth the expense of conversation to tiller control.
It would probably be more cost effective and save on hair pulling to simply keep and eye and an ear out for a good buy on a tiller model.


----------



## imjohnnykelley (Dec 31, 2017)

Bob9863 said:


> My initial thoughts on that motor, its not worth the expense of conversation to tiller control.
> It would probably be more cost effective and save on hair pulling to simply keep and eye and an ear out for a good buy on a tiller model.



Thanks. I just figured if it was a bolt on thing I could do it. I will keep looking.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 31, 2017)

Most Johnson and Evinrude engines are simple to change to tiller however there were a few years (and this one falls into them) that are more difficult to convert. Where you are located it should be easy to find a tiller engine.


----------



## richg99 (Dec 31, 2017)

I suspect that there are many tiller owners who would love to swap their tiller for a console; remote controls; and remote setup motor. Even more so if your motor is a 50 hp and you only want a 25/30 hp back.

I'd find a trusted motor mechanic and have him check out any potential swap motors that you find. The money you pay him will buy you a lot of confidence in the new motor.

Use this site and Craig's list, and any other boating fishing sites that you know of to sniff out swappers.


----------



## eshaw (Dec 31, 2017)

If your boat is rated for a 50 you won't be happy with a 25 on it. I'd hold out for a tiller model with more horsepower. What size boat you working with?


----------

